# Merry Xmas 2 EWE



## Sheepshape (Dec 22, 2017)

From the muddy heart of Wales.....Merry Xmas and Happy New Year....or to say it in the native tongue Nadolig LLawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda.

Sheepshape


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 22, 2017)

wow... I have no idea how to even pronounce that... But Merry Christmas to you and wishing you the best through the coming year.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 22, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I have no idea how to even pronounce tha


 LOTS of spitting involved.....Hoping you and your families/flocks and herds all have a wonderful time.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your sheep!


----------



## Sourland (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of the BYH family.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm not here much lately. Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------

